
React components for efficiently rendering large lists and tabular data - yvonnick
https://github.com/bvaughn/react-window
======
yvonnick
It's the successor of react-virtualized ([https://github.com/bvaughn/react-
virtualized](https://github.com/bvaughn/react-virtualized)) by the same author
Brian Vaughn ([https://github.com/bvaughn](https://github.com/bvaughn)). There
is a section ([https://github.com/bvaughn/react-window#how-is-react-
window-...](https://github.com/bvaughn/react-window#how-is-react-window-
different-from-react-virtualized)) in which he explains why he made a new
library.

